# Please share in Western, MA area!



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Please help - asking forum friends to share in Western, MA - in Northfield and neighboring towns.

This is my Eli, still missing. Thank you.


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear he's still missing! I used to live in Northfield and shared with friends and family in the area. If you haven't already, I'd put up flyers at the Bennett Meadows and Pauchaug Wilderness Management Areas and trail heads at Northfield Mountain. Lots of dog owners at those locations. 

And it looks like you've already got Pet Trackers on the job. That was going to be my next recommendation. 

Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

einspänner said:


> I'm sorry to hear he's still missing! I used to live in Northfield and shared with friends and family in the area. If you haven't already, I'd put up flyers at the Bennett Meadows and Pauchaug Wilderness Management Areas and trail heads at Northfield Mountain. Lots of dog owners at those locations.
> 
> And it looks like you've already got Pet Trackers on the job. That was going to be my next recommendation.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed for you.


Thank you einspanner for sharing this with your friends and family in Northfield.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Riley
I know they have a donation link, to help cover the cost of a pet tracker. Feel free to add the link.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

texasred said:


> Riley
> I know they have a donation link, to help cover the cost of a pet tracker. Feel free to add the link.


Thank you texasred!

Here is the link for the gofundme donation:

https://www.gofundme.com/help-bring-eli-the-vizsla-home


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

riley455 said:


> Thank you texasred!
> 
> Here is the link for the gofundme donation:
> 
> https://www.gofundme.com/help-bring-eli-the-vizsla-home


$5000 raised! What a generous outpouring. It shows how much people care about V's, even ones that are not their own.

I'm hoping that Eli is soon found - "lost dog" is news that I really hate to hear.

Bob


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Just an update:

Eli is still missing, since June 24th. Thunderstorm brewing in the area today so any activity may be hampered. Pet Trackers will be back tomorrow Sunday.

Thank you all for following. Prayers, love and support are greatly appreciated.

Here's my facebook page for updates:

https://www.facebook.com/edwin.naval


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

I just saw on facebook that Eli is home!


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

That's awesome news.


----------



## Bob Engelhardt (Feb 14, 2012)

Gone 5 weeks & still found! I had been following on FB, but it got too depressing after 2 or 3 weeks. Probably the worst 5 weeks ever for the owners and the best day ever now.


----------



## Anida (Jun 10, 2016)

so glad to hear he is home! I can't imagine how horrible that would be to experience


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

Thank you all for following.

Very grateful to the vizsla community for the love and support. And to all friends both vizsla non vizsla owners for the 24/7 coverage in the area (most are non MA residents). 

However, there is another vizsla missing in Florida named Tiger who got lost a day earlier than Eli. So praying for that family to have some reunion with Tiger soon.


----------



## riley455 (Aug 27, 2011)

http://www.recorder.com/Hungarian-pointer-Eli-found-11594459


----------

